

Seattle startup weekend for "startup curious" senior devs - justinwi
http://www.startupcurious.com

======
startup_curious
How much is the fees ? I can't find it on your website.

~~~
agallela
Free for devs.

------
jimewel
Cool, looking forward to it.

------
agallela
This event looks AWESOME!

